# Il supermercato



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

Celebre luogo di perdizione.
Io ci vado spesso e mi piace osservare la gente.
Alcune persone le conosco bene, altri li conosco di vista, la maggior parte sconosciuti.
Ogni tanto, quando sono sola, punto una persona e cerco di farmene un quadro;
tento di indovinare lo stato civile dal contenuto del carrello, il carattere dal comportamento nelle scansie.
Non è per una curiosa morbosità, è un giochino che mi ha insegnato uno psichiatra per tenere in allenamento la capacità di osservazione, corso pagato dall'azienda, quando ancora le aziende pagavano i corsi.
La tipa che ho puntato ieri: circa 50 anni, nè bella nè brutta, cestino. Cestino, non carrello. Lampadata, stivali di camoscio tacco 0, pantaloncino corto di jeans, canotta attillata, reggiseno sportivo, coda di cavallo alta da una parte. L'ultima volta che mi sono pettinata così io ero al liceo. Niente trucco, unghie corte senza smalto, palestrata ma non all'eccesso, fisico in ordine. Complessivamente un po' eccentrica... probabilmente è separata, figli grandi...ma c'è qualcosa che non riesco a cogliere. Passo ad altro. Coppia, circa della metà, che ride e scherza: lui lo conosco di vista, cortile della scuola, sembrava sempre che gli avessero dato una brutta notizia due minuti prima, adesso sembra un'altra persona, lei mai vista. Sono dietro di loro, scherzano sull'ultima volta che lui ha fatto da mangiare, un sugo di pesce, un intruglio indegno dice lui e aggiunge: se l'avessi proposto a mia moglie me l'avrebbe tirato dietro. Capito. Mi infilo nel reparto biscotti, ci sono i dolcetti che mi piacciono in offerta. Ovvio, scaffale in alto, ovvio, ultime confezioni. Non ci arrivo. Mi guardo attorno, nessun uomo, due vecchiette e una donna in cinta. Lascio il carrello, vado nella scansia a fianco, prendo la scaletta(che i clienti non dovrebbero usare...) torno e c'è la tipa con la coda che, stile ètoile, sulle punte tenta di arrivare ai dolcetti. Signora, guardi, ho portato la scala. Si gira mi guarda, sorride e mi dice 'prego'. Salgo sulla scala, ci sono 3 scatole, le chiedo quante ne vuole ma mi sento a disagio: mi giro e... mi sta  guardando il sedere, tranquillamente. Sorridendo mi dice una, io mi piglio le altre due, le orecchie che mi vanno a fuoco, un bel buonasera... ciao mi risponde con la voce che ride. Allora mi fermo, mi giro e la guardo, sorniona e sorridente. Ghignamo tutte e due. Sono rigorosamente etero ma l'occhiata mi ha fatto piacere, l'ironia della ghignata mi ha divertita. Mi viene in mente il post sull'amore saffico e mi chiedo come cacchio ho fatto a non cogliere i segnali, mi devo allenare di più... oppure devo smettere di vivere sempre chiusa in una bolla.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Ma perchè certe cose devono fare certi effetti a noi maschietti......?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

mi meraviglio di te..mia moglie e'da tanto tempo che mi dice..alla coop occhiate assassine anche da belle donne,oltre che da uomini.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt2999 ha detto:
			
		

> mi meraviglio di te..mia moglie e'da tanto tempo che mi dice..alla coop occhiate assassine anche da belle donne,oltre che da uomini.....


per quello non vado alla coop io...


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Da oggi vado io a fare la spesa...


Cattivik
P.S. Però mi sa che devo evitare di comprare i pannoloni e la pasta adesiva della dentiera....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3096 ha detto:
			
		

> Da oggi vado io a fare la spesa...
> 
> 
> Cattivik
> P.S. Però mi sa che devo evitare di comprare i pannoloni e la pasta adesiva della dentiera....


Vai a caccia di occhiatacce assassine di qualche ometto nerboruto? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3098 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai a caccia di occhiatacce assassine di qualche ometto nerboruto? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si visto che te ti vergogni e il lavoro sporco lo lasci sempre a me...

Cattivik


----------



## gas (4 Giugno 2012)

A me non capita mai un casso....vado troppo di fretta?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3121 ha detto:
			
		

> A me non capita mai un casso....vado *troppo di fretta*?


Qualche volta prenditi almeno il tempo di pagare alla cassa


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

gas;bt3121 ha detto:
			
		

> A me non capita mai un casso....vado troppo di fretta?


Idem eppure indugio molto nel reparto dolcetti....:unhappy:


----------

